# ROLL'N VIDEOS VOL.14



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors! 
*











oU8V0eQVkkw&feature


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

first!! and awsome!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14965305
> *first!! and awsome!
> *


MIKEY I DIDNT TELL YOU TO GET AHED OF ME :angry: :angry: :angry: 

BUT THIS VIDEOS JUST GETTING BETTER AND BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    

JAMAL MAKE SURE THAT YOU DO THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14965301
> *Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors!
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS IT TITLE ACTORS & FACTORS?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14965370
> *MIKEY I DIDNT TELL YOU TO GET AHED OF ME :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> BUT THIS VIDEOS JUST GETTING BETTER AND BETTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



okay okay joe called me he saw it first but i beat him here 

btw u look good on the cover joe!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14965394
> *WHY IS IT TITLE ACTORS & FACTORS?
> *


*Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider!*


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lookz like another good one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

looking good rollin


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14965539
> *Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider![/b]
> *


*

SUP ROLLIN 
COULDN'T OF SAID BETTER MY SELF..... :0*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 PM~14965806
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14966036
> *Lookz like another good one!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *Man!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14966059
> *looking good rollin
> *


*Thanks Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Sep 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14966124
> *SUP ROLLIN
> COULDN'T OF SAID BETTER MY SELF..... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14965539
> *Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider!
> *


 Huh FACTOR well you no that's me! Cuz I gets my roll on!!! state to state city to city!!!!!! Let's go!!!!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

hell yeah roll"n!! i strugle to get some where with some help in its hard trying to call my ride a hopper but threw chippin and some hight i'm out there no matter what. they say one day i will get the secrets but it cost money . spent alot of it but i still believe i will !!if not brake it to the wheels fall off thats how i was taught . if its me on the switch doing it wrong then so be it i still have fun thanks to you ,southside ,switch happy and many other clubs that still give me respect like i give them


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14965539
> *Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider!
> *




WHAT CAN I SAY ,YOU GOT IT RIGHT.AND IM WITH YOU IT TAKES MORE THAN 13'S AND A SET UP TO BE A REAL LOWRIDER.
AND THE ONES THAT KNOWS KNOW AND THE ONES THAT DONT THEY WILL NEVER KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    

BY THE WAY IM REALLY PLEASED WITH IT.

THANKS FOR CHOOSING MY CAR TO BE ON THE COVER OF THIS VOL.
YOU KNOW THAT ME AND THE MEMBERS OF SOUTHSIDECRUISERS C.C. ARE DOWN FOR SUPPORTING YOU ALL THE WAY.
SEE YOU SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN CAN'T WAIT 




DAMN JOE MAD PROPS
U PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CHI BIG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2009, 11:34 PM~14966526
> *hell yeah roll"n!! i strugle to get some where with some help in its hard trying to call my ride a hopper but threw chippin and some hight i'm out there no matter what.  they say one day i will get the secrets but it cost money . spent alot of it but i still believe i will !!if not brake it to the wheels fall off thats how i was taught . if its me on the switch doing it wrong then so be it i still have fun thanks to you ,southside ,switch happy and many other clubs that still give me respect like i give them
> *


DONT GIVE UP .I KNOW ITS HARD BUT YOU WILL GET IT RIGHT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14966525
> *Huh FACTOR well you no that's me! Cuz I gets my roll on!!! state to state city to city!!!!!! Let's go!!!!
> *


*yes switch you have been traveling supporting and reppin!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14966570
> *DAMN CAN'T WAIT
> DAMN JOE MAD PROPS
> U PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE CHI BIG TIME :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S PIGEON,I NEED TO TALK TO YOU :angry: :angry:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14966609
> *DONT GIVE UP .I KNOW ITS HARD BUT YOU WILL GET IT RIGHT
> *


THANKS HOMIE I NEEDED THAT YEAH ITS BEEN THANKS AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 12:44 AM~14966625
> *THANK'S PIGEON,I NEED TO TALK TO YOU :angry:  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:44 PM~14966625
> *THANK'S PIGEON,I NEED TO TALK TO YOU :angry:  :angry:
> *


KOO WHEN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 11:43 PM~14966618
> *yes switch you have been traveling supporting and reppin!
> *


BUT HE JUST CANT TAKE A LOSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 12:46 AM~14966645
> *BUT HE JUST CANT TAKE A LOSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 2 2009, 11:46 PM~14966644
> *KOO WHEN
> *



SOON


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 12:43 AM~14966618
> *yes switch you have been traveling supporting and reppin!
> *



i must agree made it all the way to the midwest!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14966526
> *hell yeah roll"n!! i strugle to get some where with some help in its hard trying to call my ride a hopper but threw chippin and some hight i'm out there no matter what.  they say one day i will get the secrets but it cost money . spent alot of it but i still believe i will !!if not brake it to the wheels fall off thats how i was taught . if its me on the switch doing it wrong then so be it i still have fun thanks to you ,southside ,switch happy and many other clubs that still give me respect like i give them
> *


*That's 1 thing about every true lowrider they have heart!Ii see you out there all the time regardless of if your car works or not you Don't give up, and you are there to support and rep and have a good time with people that live in the same lifestyle!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14966535
> *WHAT CAN I SAY ,YOU GOT IT RIGHT.AND IM WITH YOU IT TAKES MORE THAN 13'S AND A SET UP TO BE A REAL LOWRIDER.
> AND THE ONES THAT KNOWS KNOW AND THE ONES THAT DONT THEY WILL NEVER KNOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Thanks Joe! I'm Glad you Like it! Sorry But i didn't pick your car for the cover you earned it by traveling to four different states to Hop! and you put it down when you went! Support goes Both ways!*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14966645
> *BUT HE JUST CANT TAKE A LOSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I can take one win it happins!!!!!lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Yall better get your pre-orders on! Roll'n is comin with the heat like an outta control So Cal. brush fire! Jamal be puttin it down coast to coast.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14966698
> *I can take one win it happins!!!!!lol
> *



SURE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14966729
> *Yall better get your pre-orders on!  Roll'n is comin with the heat like an outta control So Cal. brush fire!  Jamal be puttin it down coast to coast.    :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:  *WorldWide* :biggrin: :thumbsup:*Thanks Homie! We still on in December?*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14966696
> *Thanks Joe! I'm Glad you Like it! Sorry But i didn't pick your car for the cover you earned it by traveling to four different states to Hop! and you put it down when you went!  Support goes Both ways!
> *


THATS RIGHT 2 WAY STREET BABY, ALL THE WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 01:01 AM~14966766
> *THATS RIGHT 2 WAY STREET BABY, ALL THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



now lets go to denver uncle joe!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14966645
> *BUT HE JUST CANT TAKE A LOSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I can tell you this! I have won more than I have loss !!! Now that a. Factor!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 3 2009, 12:05 AM~14966791
> *I can tell you this! I have won more than I have loss !!! Now that a. Factor!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW YOU MAKING SENSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 3 2009, 12:03 AM~14966777
> *now lets go to denver uncle joe!!!
> *



WHAT ABOUT VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14966734
> *SURE
> *


 And I dam sure havint loss to nobody out of town!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 AM~14966852
> *WHAT ABOUT VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



vegas sounds good but i never been to denver!! lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 3 2009, 12:14 AM~14966861
> *vegas sounds good but i never been to denver!! lol
> *


LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14965301
> *Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors!
> 
> 
> ...


  pm the "why you lookin at my steak like that Tony" discount price LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14966921
> * pm the "why you lookin at my steak like that Tony" discount price LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 11:11 PM~14965539
> *Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider!
> *


  cant wait to see it rollin!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14966964
> *  cant wait to see it rollin!!
> *


*you will like it!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks like another banger


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

gonna make some phone calls and see who all wants a copy .. :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin, great work like always,u know u got to send one to ohio :biggrin: and can I get a free sticker or t shirt please :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 01:13 AM~14966852
> *WHAT ABOUT VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey when is vegas?






where can i get my copy? :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME VIDEO HOMIE.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to see 14 is coming out.Props for making this video roll'n.I like the cover .Thats a great capture of joe and hop....you headed to vegas rolln?

NOTE:I already ask joe for 5 DVD'S so place them aside for me  




Joe ,moe Let me know if you all going to Vegas...I might be able to go that weekend if nothing comes up :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 3 2009, 04:00 AM~14965394
> *WHY IS IT TITLE ACTORS & FACTORS?
> *


  come on joe you know why because folks like you and us are out there being a factor in this game while others are on lil being actors in it. :biggrin: Man i can't say enough about roll'n coming out here as much has he has and giving all off of out here(midwest)the respect that we earned.Best video's out there bar none if your from the MIDWEST and you DON"T buy this video your nothing but a bitch ass ACTOR in this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And thats real talk.

P.S. send me my videos please. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 AM~14968285
> * come on joe you know why because folks like you and us are out there being a factor in this game while others are on lil being actors in it. :biggrin: Man i can't say enough about roll'n coming out here as much has he has and giving all off of out here(midwest)the respect that we earned.Best video's out there bar none if your from the MIDWEST and you DON"T buy this video your nothing but a bitch ass ACTOR in this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And thats real talk.
> 
> P.S. send me my videos please. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 AM~14968285
> * come on joe you know why because folks like you and us are out there being a factor in this game while others are on lil being actors in it. :biggrin: Man i can't say enough about roll'n coming out here as much has he has and giving all off of out here(midwest)the respect that we earned.Best video's out there bar none if your from the MIDWEST and you DON"T buy this video your nothing but a bitch ass ACTOR in this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And thats real talk.
> 
> P.S. send me my videos please. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14966964
> *  cant wait to see it rollin!!
> *


*Me to! J/K its a good one!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 3 2009, 12:05 AM~14967095
> *looks like another banger
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 3 2009, 01:02 AM~14967220
> *gonna make some phone calls and see who all wants a copy ..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 3 2009, 04:55 AM~14967492
> *Wuzup rollin, great work like always,u know u got to free sticker or t shirt please :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *You Know I got you!* :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 3 2009, 04:18 AM~14967564
> *hey when is vegas?
> 
> 
> ...


is that nene :0 :0


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

WHATS CRACCN ROLL'N THIS IS UR BUDDY LIL GAME FROM THE B'I'G WHEN CAN I GET THAT RACE U PROMISED ME BACC IN VEGAS? SEEN U IN TULSA AND U CHICCEN'D OUT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

how much! :cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14965301
> *
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU HIT IT!!! ACTORS & FACTORS!!!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 3 2009, 05:18 AM~14967564
> *hey when is vegas?
> 
> 
> ...


*Vegas is Oct.11 and you can pick up your copy from Joe (South Side Cruisers)!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 3 2009, 06:15 AM~14967779
> *AWESOME VIDEO HOMIE.
> *


*Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 3 2009, 06:43 AM~14967923
> *Glad to see 14 is coming out.Props for making this video roll'n.I like the cover .Thats a great capture of joe and hop....you headed to vegas rolln?
> 
> NOTE:I already ask joe for 5 DVD'S  so place them aside for me
> ...


*Thanks Homie! i will be in Vegas with vol.15 I hope!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14968285
> * come on joe you know why because folks like you and us are out there being a factor in this game while others are on lil being actors in it. :biggrin: Man i can't say enough about roll'n coming out here as much has he has and giving all off of out here(midwest)the respect that we earned.Best video's out there bar none if your from the MIDWEST and you DON"T buy this video your nothing but a bitch ass ACTOR in this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And thats real talk.
> 
> P.S. send me my videos please. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Sep 3 2009, 08:24 AM~14968570
> *WHATS CRACCN ROLL'N THIS IS UR BUDDY LIL GAME FROM THE B'I'G WHEN CAN I GET THAT RACE U PROMISED ME BACC IN VEGAS? SEEN U IN TULSA AND U CHICCEN'D OUT :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*Anytime! How Much?*


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2009, 08:24 AM~14968565
> *is that nene :0  :0
> *


*Alright Head and Shoulders!* :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 03:31 PM~14968623
> *Anytime! How Much?
> *


I got 100 on roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 03:29 PM~14968608
> *Thanks Homie! i will be in Vegas with vol.15 I hope!
> *


Thats whats up 14 out on sept 20th then 15 out on oct 11th.And there both top notch videos no bullshit stuff on them.You the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 3 2009, 08:32 AM~14968635
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:32 AM~14968643
> *I got 100 on roll'n :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *No worries! I see you about makin money!* :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 PUTTIN IT DOWN. :thumbsup:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:31 AM~14968623
> *Anytime! How Much?
> *


C U N VEGAS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:33 AM~14968656
> *Thats whats up 14 out on sept 20th then 15 out on oct 11th.And there both top notch videos no bullshit stuff on them.You the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Man! Vol.15 is a 50/50 video seriously! 50% Midwest and 50% west Coast! Wait 45% Midwest 45% westcoast and 10% Northwest!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 03:39 PM~14968719
> *:biggrin: No worries! I see you about makin money! :biggrin:
> *


always send me my dvds so i can make some more. :biggrin: BEST DVDS IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Sep 3 2009, 08:24 AM~14968570
> *WHATS CRACCN ROLL'N THIS IS UR BUDDY LIL GAME FROM THE B'I'G WHEN CAN I GET THAT RACE U PROMISED ME BACC IN VEGAS? SEEN U IN TULSA AND U CHICCEN'D OUT :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 POOH YOU GOT WHEELS?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:41 AM~14968731
> *:0 PUTTIN IT DOWN. :thumbsup:
> *


*Im Tryin Homie! The Individuals put it down in this video with great shows,Cruises, and hopping!* :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 03:42 PM~14968742
> *Man! Vol.15 is a 50/50 video seriously! 50% Midwest and 50% west Coast! Wait 45% Midwest 45% westcoast and 10% Northwest!
> *


AND it's all MAJESTICS from all 3 sides. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Sep 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14968740
> *C U N VEGAS
> *


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14968763
> *
> *


 :biggrin: I GOTTA SEE THIS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14968760
> *AND it's all MAJESTICS from all 3 sides. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 3 2009, 08:45 AM~14968777
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:46 AM~14968793
> *:biggrin: I GOTTA SEE THIS. :thumbsup:
> *


*Don't Blink You just might miss the race!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14968748
> *always send me my dvds so i can make some more. :biggrin: BEST DVDS IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

this video looks good,you know i gots 2 get me 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14968815
> *Don't Blink You just might miss the race!!
> *


ok start training i don't want to lose my 100. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14968815
> *Don't Blink You just might miss the race!!
> *


DONT FORGET BOUT THAT PARKIN LOT AT STREETLIFE WHEN IT WAS ON GRAND :biggrin:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14968751
> *:0 POOH YOU GOT WHEELS?
> *


THIS IS HIS LIL BRO TYRONE! HE GONNA KILL ME FOR GETN ON HIS PROFILE :twak:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:53 AM~14968880
> *DONT FORGET BOUT THAT PARKIN LOT AT STREETLIFE WHEN IT WAS ON GRAND :biggrin:
> *


*Oh you mean a grand a race! And at the end o the night it was 3 Grand Total!!! I cant forget that!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 3 2009, 08:49 AM~14968831
> *this video looks good,you know i gots 2 get me 1 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 09:38 AM~14968706
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro ill be ording that vol14 and seeing u in vegas for vol15


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 3 2009, 08:49 AM~14968833
> *ok start training i don't want to lose my 100. :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :barf: :worship: :worship: :barf: :h5:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14968938
> *whats up bro ill be ording that vol14 and seeing u in vegas for vol15
> *


*Coo! your in this One also!* :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 AM~14968887
> *THIS IS HIS LIL BRO TYRONE! HE GONNA KILL ME FOR GETN ON HIS PROFILE :twak:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:57 AM~14968917
> *Oh you mean a grand a race! And at the end o the night it was 3 Grand Total!!! I cant forget that! :biggrin:
> *


  THAT'S THE NIGHT.LIL BARRY SANDERS :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14968952
> *Coo! your in this One also! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14965539
> *Because You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Don't support the world of lowriding! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! take the time out to do real lowriding things supporting the world of lowriding! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle! It takes more then 13's and a setup to be lowrider!
> *


mayne slow down....sup jamal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 3 2009, 09:02 AM~14968966
> * THAT'S THE NIGHT.LIL BARRY SANDERS  :biggrin:
> *


*Uh! More like 100+ Usane Bolt* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968983
> *mayne slow down....sup jamal
> *


*Slow Down? That it is Homie!*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14968990
> *Uh! More like 100+ Usane Bolt :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN GET WIT ME LATER SO I CAN GET MY VIDEOS :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

BEST DVDS IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Im going to send paypal to the address in your sig.... how much?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 AM~14969574
> *Im going to send paypal to the address in your sig.... how much?
> *


buy me one


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14967923
> *Glad to see 14 is coming out.Props for making this video roll'n.I like the cover .Thats a great capture of joe and hop....you headed to vegas rolln?
> 
> NOTE:I already ask joe for 5 DVD'S  so place them aside for me
> ...


 :thumbsup: fo sho will hit ya up


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't wait ta see this!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14966696
> *Thanks Joe! I'm Glad you Like it! Sorry But i didn't pick your car for the cover you earned it by traveling to four different states to Hop! and you put it down when you went!  Support goes Both ways!
> *


x200000 i don't like 64's but i would take that wagon in a hot secound.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hell yeah, i been waiting for Vol. 14, lots of midwest action. See ya next month Roll'N :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

rooln i need my copie pm me price an info,does brent have any in stock


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Sep 3 2009, 01:43 PM~14971741
> *rooln i need my copie pm me price an info,does brent have any in stock
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Sep 3 2009, 01:43 PM~14971741
> *rooln i need my copie pm me price an info,does brent have any in stock
> *


*Naw Brent doesn't carry them CCE does!*


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 3 2009, 01:52 PM~14971821
> *:0
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 AM~14969065
> *BEST DVDS IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 10:02 AM~14969621
> *buy me one
> *


 :wave:* me to!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up Jamal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14973229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up Jamal
> *


*What it is?*


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks good as always Rolln.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

FINALLY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'VE BEEN WAITING !!! YOU KNOW I'M GONNA GRAB A FEW! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 3 2009, 07:14 PM~14975018
> *FINALLY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'VE BEEN WAITING !!! YOU KNOW I'M GONNA GRAB A FEW Hundred! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Man! Willie G thanks for the support Baller! *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 3 2009, 07:12 PM~14975000
> * Looks good as always Rolln.
> *


*Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:16 PM~14975032
> *Man! Willie G thanks for the support Baller!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14975202
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14975225
> *:0
> *


WHAT! THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT HOW U CHANGED IT TO A FEW HUNDRED


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Sep 3 2009, 07:44 PM~14975272
> *WHAT! THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT HOW U CHANGED IT TO A FEW HUNDRED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

man its about time my son keeps buggin me about it and dont tell no one about the shoe hookup r secret :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 3 2009, 11:08 PM~14977718
> *man its about time my son keeps buggin me about it and dont tell no one about the shoe hookup r secret :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14977827
> *
> *


Price? i lost my other paypal so i cant go back and look LOL maybe put it in ur sig next to ur paypal addy  for all use forgetfull fuckers lol


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

to bad you missed the hopping impalas that the northwest has up here.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

$$ sent sorry for the delay u know im usally first to send it out LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2009, 12:29 AM~14978103
> *$$ sent sorry for the delay u know im usally first to send it out LOL
> *


*Man! you are usually first to pre order!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 PM~14977981
> *to bad you missed the hopping impalas that the northwest has up here.
> *


  *Maybe next year Homie!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

OR CALL @ 773-581-4090


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 4 2009, 08:59 AM~14979793
> *OR CALL @ 773-581-4090
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: nice :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Best part of this video watching my 15 year old son in his first nose up,and watching him put it down BIG M style We don't lose.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Sep 4 2009, 04:44 PM~14983748
> *:biggrin: nice :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

What up Jamal!! It's Friday, hope ya drinkin on some brew ..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 4 2009, 06:16 PM~14984378
> *What up Jamal!! It's Friday, hope ya drinkin on some brew ..
> *


*Man! That would be nice, But i got a road trip tomorrow Holms! maybe next time i'm in the chi well have one!*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 4 2009, 08:19 PM~14984396
> *Man! That would be nice, But i got a road trip tomorrow Holms! maybe next time i'm in the chi well have one!
> *


Have 1??? We'll have more than 1, so leave the water bottle behind, we have the energy drinks here, Miller, Corona,Coors,312, whatever ya want , we got you. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14984435
> *Have 1??? We'll have more than 1, so leave the water bottle behind, we have the energy drinks here, Miller, Corona,Coors,312, whatever ya want , we got you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 10:43 PM~14966618
> *yes switch you have been traveling supporting and reppin!
> *


 :biggrin: huh love that gas hop!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

"I" cant wait.........what up jamal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 5 2009, 12:01 AM~14986987
> *:biggrin:  huh  love that gas hop!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2009, 06:11 AM~14987546
> *"I" cant wait.........what up jamal
> *


*man! What it is? You in it gas hopping and all!*


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 3 2009, 05:18 AM~14967564
> *hey when is vegas?
> 
> 
> ...


WHO SONG IS THAT?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHopp_@Sep 5 2009, 10:40 AM~14988793
> *WHO SONG IS THAT?
> *


Mack 10


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

what up rolln


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 5 2009, 10:40 AM~14988125
> *man! What it is? You in it gas hopping and all!
> *


 :0 das what im talmbout :0


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Sep 5 2009, 09:54 PM~14993052
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14993372
> *what up rolln
> *


:wave: *Man i like the pic!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2009, 07:52 AM~14994878
> *:0 das what im talmbout :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Wassup Homie Can't wait for the video   i got some of the Homies buggin so they want to do a group order so when you get the time Homie pm me the prices


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

whats tha name of dat song Homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 6 2009, 09:46 AM~14995449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So Sharp by Mack 10


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

how much is each copy??


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14999306
> *how much is each copy??
> *


pm.sent


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ya this video is off the hook and the name is dead on,it shows whos really out in the streets running this hopp game in the midwest. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 6 2009, 08:22 PM~14999432
> *ya this video is off the hook and the name is dead on,it shows whos really out in the streets running this hopp game in the midwest. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant wait to get my copy :cheesy: , when is the latin kustoms picnic coming


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2009, 10:35 PM~15000685
> *cant wait to get my copy :cheesy: ,  when is the latin kustoms picnic coming
> *


*October 11th Homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 7 2009, 07:27 AM~15002255
> *October 11th Homie!!
> *


 :0 VOL 15?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

how much is each copy?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 6 2009, 08:01 PM~14999239
> *So Sharp by Mack 10
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 7 2009, 10:43 AM~15003366
> *:0 VOL 15?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15004274
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15007781
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 7 2009, 06:43 PM~15007781
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Homie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

JAMAL? :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 8 2009, 02:14 PM~15015683
> *
> 
> 
> ...

















:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15015698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*winner winner! this one is coo!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 8 2009, 01:14 PM~15015683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I like This one! what it is homie?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15015311
> *Whats Up Homie!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*what it do homie?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Im going to need a copy :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2009, 07:14 PM~15019749
> *Im going to need a copy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2009, 09:16 PM~15021629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

That is a tight song


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 8 2009, 03:02 PM~15016194
> *I like This one! what it is homie?
> *










CUZ YOU KNOW


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15028846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*aw man killed it this one is real nice!!!* :uh:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 9 2009, 08:35 AM~15025345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i need a few copys rollin


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 9 2009, 06:38 PM~15031357
> *i need a few copys rollin
> *


  :thumbsup:* Joe will have them soon homie!!!*


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87LUXURY_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 PM~15035305
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Is it the 20th yet? hno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 11 2009, 06:51 AM~15048606
> *Is it the 20th yet?  hno:
> *


*man the 20th was 2 days ago!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT for the best dvd's out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

you gettn ready for vegas i am :biggrin: ill see you there


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Tomorrow WILL Be the cut off date for pre orders! ANYONE that sends payment after tomorrow with receive their videos with regular shipping not Pre orders! So be sure to pre order by tomorrow!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14966749
> *:biggrin:   WorldWide :biggrin: :thumbsup:Thanks Homie! We still on in December?
> *



See ya in Vegas and we could discuss more details. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 12 2009, 01:10 PM~15060780
> *See ya in Vegas and we could discuss more details.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'll have these in florida,and at the atl show on the 27th,then i'll stop in stl on the way home if anyone wants one in these places hit me up.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 12 2009, 09:03 AM~15059044
> *THATS RIGHT NO MORE PRE ORDERS EVERYBODY THAT ORDER SOME BEFORE WILL GET THE DISCOUNT,EVERYBODY ELSE
> WILL PAY FULL PRICE</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15074718
> *THATS RIGHT NO MORE PRE ORDERS EVERYBODY THAT ORDER SOME BEFORE WILL GET THE DISCOUNT,EVERYBODY ELSE
> WILL PAY FULL PRICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Joe did Birdman tell you how many copys we're gonna need??? (yesterday)


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15074718
> *THATS RIGHT NO MORE PRE ORDERS EVERYBODY THAT ORDER SOME BEFORE WILL GET THE DISCOUNT,EVERYBODY ELSE
> WILL PAY FULL PRICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Joe you have my 5 right :biggrin: ....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 14 2009, 09:07 AM~15074730
> *Joe did Birdman tell you how many copys we're gonna need??? (yesterday)
> *


NO BUT WHEN HE CAME BY THE SHOP HE SAID THAT HE WILL FIND OUT AT THE MEETING,SO IF YOU GOT THE COUNT LET ME KNOW OR HAVE HIM CALL ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 09:32 AM~15074896
> *Joe you have my 5 right  :biggrin: ....
> *


GOT YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15075240
> *NO BUT WHEN HE CAME BY THE SHOP HE SAID THAT HE WILL FIND OUT AT THE MEETING,SO IF YOU GOT THE COUNT LET ME KNOW OR HAVE HIM CALL ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*10*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15075250
> *GOT YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15075283
> *10
> *


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Joe did you get my pm i needed 5


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Sep 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15075921
> *Joe did you get my pm i needed 5
> *


got you :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:  GONNA CALL YOU AFTER WORK, JOE! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 14 2009, 03:27 PM~15078161
> *:biggrin:   GONNA CALL YOU AFTER WORK, JOE! :biggrin:
> *


let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 03:00 PM~15078443
> *let me know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Man! Joe doing it big Huh?* :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15059044
> *THATS RIGHT NO MORE PRE ORDERS EVERYBODY THAT ORDER SOME BEFORE WILL GET THE DISCOUNT,EVERYBODY ELSE
> WILL PAY FULL PRICE</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
I paypal'd $26 when this post first started..... so whats the discount for pre ordering? Whats the regular price? lol*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14965301
> *Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors!
> 
> 
> ...



HANG EM HIGH BETTER BE ON THERE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15079765
> *I paypal'd $26 when this post first started..... so whats the discount for pre ordering? Whats the regular price? lol
> *


SPECIAL PRICE IN CHICAGO FOR COMPLETE CLUB MEMBERS ORDERING AT THE SAME TIME THE DEAD LINE HAS EXPIRED,SO NOW ITS AT REGULAR PRICE 20.00 EACH
I DONT KNOW WHO IS SELLING THEM IN KENTUCKY,BUT IF YOU GET YOUR WHOLE CLUB TO BUY ONE EACH MEMBER I WILL HONOR YOUR CLUB CHICAGO DISCOUNT.
IM ONLY DOING IT TO SUPPORT ROLLN,HE HAS TAKEN CARE OF US ,THE MIDWEST. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15079568
> *Man! Joe doing it big Huh? :biggrin:
> *


yes he is but the chi is really doing it big,wish the folks here in k.c. supported like that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 12:08 AM~15079765
> *I paypal'd $26 when this post first started..... so whats the discount for pre ordering? Whats the regular price? lol
> *


????you get it first?????I'm sure it has to do with shipping and paypal costs,i sell mine for 20 each at the shop.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2009, 05:08 PM~15079765
> *I paypal'd $26 when this post first started..... so whats the discount for pre ordering? Whats the regular price? lol
> *


*That's with pay pal and shipping! The discount he is doing is for his Chicago riders! to support me with 200+ DVD sales!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:46 PM~15083694
> *yes he is but the chi is really doing it big,wish the folks here in k.c. supported like that.
> *


 :dunno: *Me To Fabian! But its coo! ill still be out there!* :happysad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15083516
> *SPECIAL PRICE IN CHICAGO FOR COMPLETE CLUB MEMBERS ORDERING AT THE SAME TIME THE DEAD LINE HAS EXPIRED,SO NOW ITS AT REGULAR PRICE 20.00 EACH
> C.C.E will have them in Kentucky*


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 14 2009, 04:49 PM~15079568
> *Man! Joe doing it big Huh?</span> :biggrin:
> *



*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
THATS WHY I ASK ALL CHICAGO RIDERS TO SUPPORT ROLLN
CAUSE WHEN HE FILMS HE FILMS EVERYONE NOT JUST THE FEW THAT BUYS THE DVDS*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Sep 14 2009, 10:08 PM~15083978
> *
> THATS WHY I ASK ALL CHICAGO RIDERS TO SUPPORT ROLLN
> CAUSE WHEN HE FILMS HE FILMS EVERYONE NOT JUST THE FEW THAT BUYS THE DVDS
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15083997
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


send me mines, you fat cheap skate... :0 :cheesy: 

To The Top for the best lowrider video's out there...._Roll'n_ keeps it 100... No favortism like the other fools...*Shows it like it is*, not what he thinks it should be.  

Now come to vegas so we can hit them streets..._*PATNA*_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15084078
> *send me mines, you fat cheap skate... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> To The Top for the best lowrider video's out there....Roll'n keeps it 100... No favortism like the other fools...Shows it like it is, not what he thinks it should be.
> ...


*Are you going to save the day Again in Vegas!? J/K! Thanks Homie! You know I got you!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

looks good player cant wait to see it


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 12 2009, 02:03 PM~15059044
> *Man! Tomorrow WILL Be the cut off date for pre orders! ANYONE that sends payment after tomorrow with receive their videos with regular shipping not Pre orders! So be sure to pre order by tomorrow!
> *


 Black Sunday is this weekend,
and we gonna see whats cracking on saturday 

we gonna miss you mayne!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 01:12 PM~15074380
> *I'll have these in florida,and at the atl show on the 27th,then i'll stop in stl on the way home if anyone wants one in these places hit me up.
> *



On the way home ? .... what chu doing on the way there? 

what day, what time, i need 3 copies, how much delivered?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15083822
> *That's with pay pal and shipping! The discount he is doing is for his Chicago riders! to support me with 200+ DVD sales!
> *


Ahh, ok, i understand now... i have a closet full of lowriding VHS and DVD all the way back to Vol 1 Pumps & Dumps... but this will be my first Roll'n DVD, so i cant wait to check out what ive been missing.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 06:05 AM~15085541
> *Ahh, ok, i understand now... i have a closet full of lowriding VHS and DVD all the way back to Vol 1 Pumps & Dumps... but this will be my first Roll'n DVD, so i cant wait to check out what ive been missing.
> *


*That's cool homie! It wont be your last ROLL'N DVD!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 14 2009, 11:20 PM~15084110
> *Are you going to save the day Again in Vegas!? J/K! Thanks Homie! You know I got you!
> *


IM GOING TO TRY TO BE OUT THERE WITH YOU GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave: what's good J?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 15 2009, 05:17 AM~15084078
> *send me mines, you fat cheap skate... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> To The Top for the best lowrider video's out there....Roll'n keeps it 100... PATNA</span>
> *


aIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 15 2009, 08:00 AM~15085099
> *On the way home ? .... what chu doing on the way there?
> 
> what day, what time,  i need 3 copies, how much delivered?
> *


I LEAVE K.C. ON THE 17TH THERE NOT OUT UNTILL THE 20TH SO I'M GONNA GET THEM SENT TO FLORIDA THEN SELL THEM ALL THE WAY BACK HOME.aND I'LL STOP AT YOUR HOUSE FOR A CROWN AND COKE AND A SNEAK PEAK OF THE RIDE.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Payment sent for 7 # 14's Homie    
Thanks 
CHUKO 204


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2009, 04:48 PM~15090247
> *I LEAVE K.C. ON THE 17TH THERE NOT OUT UNTILL THE 20TH SO I'M GONNA GET THEM SENT TO FLORIDA THEN SELL THEM ALL THE WAY BACK HOME.aND I'LL STOP AT YOUR HOUSE FOR A CROWN AND COKE AND A SNEAK PEAK OF THE RIDE.
> *


Dont forget where my crib is I got an extra room for you and wifey


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 15 2009, 03:48 PM~15090255
> *Payment sent for 7 # 14's Homie
> Thanks
> CHUKO 204
> *


*payment received Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 15 2009, 05:38 PM~15091260
> *Dont forget where my crib is I got an extra room for you and wifey
> *


 :biggrin: a what about me?????????? :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 15 2009, 06:10 PM~15091551
> *payment received Homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: did you get mine??? lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 15 2009, 06:10 PM~15091551
> *payment received Homie! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Big Homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 16 2009, 04:50 PM~15100898
> *Happy Birthday Big Homie
> *


x2 homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 16 2009, 03:50 PM~15100898
> *Happy Birthday Big Homie
> *


*Haha! Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15100960
> *x2 homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 16 2009, 05:17 PM~15101151
> *:biggrin: Thanks Homie!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 14 2009, 11:55 PM~15084477
> *
> *


Whats up BiG Spike :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15103446
> *"IM CALLIN ROLL'NNNNNN THEY HATTINNNNNNNN"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 16 2009, 06:51 PM~15102506
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*What it is Joe?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 16 2009, 08:11 PM~15103325
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15103553
> *
> *


*Aw Man! you know you ain't right for this one!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Happy Birthday bro! :wave:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm late just saw this for the first time. I couldn't find out how much they were I want to put my order in.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 12:10 PM~15098474
> *:biggrin: a  what about me?????????? :uh:
> *


Come on down we can have a back yard boogie LA style up in this bitch.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WUZ UP ROLL'N? WHAT IT DO HOMIE??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 17 2009, 06:49 AM~15106420
> *Happy Birthday bro!  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 17 2009, 06:57 AM~15106472
> *I'm late just saw this for the first time. I couldn't find out how much they were I want to put my order in.
> *


  p.m sent!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 17 2009, 08:12 AM~15106895
> *WUZ UP ROLL'N? WHAT IT DO HOMIE??? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 17 2009, 06:49 AM~15106420
> *Happy Birthday bro!  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 AM~15107270
> *  p.m sent!!
> *



Check your pm :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 17 2009, 08:33 AM~15106353
> *Aw Man! you know you ain't right for this one!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** said he found a new friend.......hes good at takin pictures....but he talks alot.....lil ducktape and you can fix that problem...... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 17 2009, 04:59 PM~15111312
> *Check your pm  :biggrin:
> *


  *payment received! *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2009, 05:18 PM~15111460
> ****** said he found a new friend.......hes good at takin pictures....but he talks alot.....lil ducktape and you can fix that problem...... :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT CAN I TELL YOU JAMAL, VOL 14 IS REAL GOOD I JUST FINISH WATCHING IT AND ITS ONE OF THE BEST YOU MADE SO FAR.QUALITY ITS GETTING BETTER AND SHARPER.IM ON MY WAY TO SELL THIS 100 COPIES THAT I GOT.SO I CAN BE READY FOR THE NEXT 100.


CHICAGO BABY #1


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: keep doin it Roll'n


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for Vol. 14 homie, Dope footage from beginning to end. Definitely one of the best yet! Keep doing your thang, Jamal.


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

vol. 14 is dope jamal. keep up the good work.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 19 2009, 11:40 AM~15126504
> *WHAT CAN I TELL YOU JAMAL, VOL 14 IS REAL GOOD I JUST FINISH WATCHING IT AND ITS ONE OF THE BEST YOU MADE SO FAR.QUALITY ITS GETTING BETTER AND SHARPER.IM ON MY WAY TO SELL THIS 100 COPIES THAT I GOT.SO I CAN BE READY FOR THE NEXT 100.
> CHICAGO BABY #1
> *


SOLD 38 DVDS TODAY WILL SEE TOMORROW


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 19 2009, 11:40 AM~15126504
> *WHAT CAN I TELL YOU JAMAL, VOL 14 IS REAL GOOD I JUST FINISH WATCHING IT AND ITS ONE OF THE BEST YOU MADE SO FAR.QUALITY ITS GETTING BETTER AND SHARPER.IM ON MY WAY TO SELL THIS 100 COPIES THAT I GOT.SO I CAN BE READY FOR THE NEXT 100.
> CHICAGO BABY #1
> *


SOLD 38 YESTERDAY AND 27 TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 20 2009, 01:11 AM~15130769
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



??? i changed ur post? i thought u were gonna be in st.louis?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Ok the countdown begins.... Volume 14 come to me quickly hno:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 21 2009, 07:40 AM~15139696
> *Ok the countdown begins.... Volume 14 come to me quickly  hno:
> *


Yea!!!!! What he say x10000000 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 19 2009, 11:40 AM~15126504
> *WHAT CAN I TELL YOU JAMAL, VOL 14 IS REAL GOOD I JUST FINISH WATCHING IT AND ITS ONE OF THE BEST YOU MADE SO FAR.QUALITY ITS GETTING BETTER AND SHARPER.IM ON MY WAY TO SELL THIS 100 COPIES THAT I GOT.SO I CAN BE READY FOR THE NEXT 100.
> CHICAGO BABY #1
> *


THANKS JOE & JAMAL STREETSTYLE C.C., HAS RCVD OUR PRE-ORDER AS PROMISED. :biggrin: :thumbsup: GOT IT YESTERDAY, BUT GONNA WATCH IT TONITE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

THANKS JOE & JAMAL STREETSTYLE C.C., HAS RCVD OUR PRE-ORDER AS PROMISED. :biggrin: :thumbsup: GOT IT YESTERDAY, BUT GONNA WATCH IT TONITE!!! :biggrin: 

:uh:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Waiting on snail mail is the worst :rant: 
Mr. mailman pick up your feet and bring my video swiftly!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Sep 21 2009, 10:06 AM~15139880
> *THANKS JOE & JAMAL STREETSTYLE C.C., HAS RCVD OUR PRE-ORDER AS PROMISED.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: GOT IT YESTERDAY, BUT GONNA WATCH IT TONITE!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2.....going to watch it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sold 4 more today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DVD is sick, like usual!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep doin' your thang homie!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im hoping mine will be here 2mora :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 08:51 PM~15146743
> *im hoping mine will be here 2mora  :biggrin:
> *


Your car is gettin' it in the DVD!!! no **** :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2009, 07:53 PM~15146774
> *Your car is gettin' it in the DVD!!! no ****  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2009, 07:51 PM~15146743
> *im hoping mine will be here 2mora  :biggrin:
> *


*they are on the way!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2009, 07:35 PM~15146536
> *DVD is sick, like usual!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Keep doin' your thang homie!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie had a great ime in CO!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 20 2009, 05:59 PM~15135139
> *SOLD 38 YESTERDAY AND 27 TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15149481
> *they are on the way!
> *


cant wait big dawg i was sat next to the mail box all dam day got a real good tan hahah


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 21 2009, 10:04 PM~15149481
> *they are on the way!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 22 2009, 12:05 AM~15149489
> *Thanks Homie had a great ime in CO!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

This is chronicle of my Roll'N vol 14 dvd's journey to the South West from Arizona. 
Day 2 no dvd in sight....still I wait hno:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WOW JAMAL, YOU REALLY OUT DID YOURSELF ON THIS ONE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT QUALITY VIDEO, TO SOME STRAIGHT BEATS, & SO MANY PLACES ON ONE DVD! A GOOD BLEND OF HOPPING AND CRUISING! YOU GOT IT ON LOCK, HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: vol 14 was bad ass jamal, keeps getting better and better with every volume. 
keep doin what your doing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

still havent got mine i rekon the postman stole em and is watchin them :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 22 2009, 03:23 PM~15155827
> *still havent got mine i rekon the postman stole em and is watchin them  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just got done watching the whole video and i have to say it's the best video i've seen in a loooooooong time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn all the response about how good this one is is killin me. Can't wait to watch it :420:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 22 2009, 04:23 PM~15155827
> *still havent got mine i rekon the postman stole em and is watchin them  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: X3


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Why Mr. Mailman do you torment me with your slow feet and the no bringing of the dvd to my door???


----------



## emmy (Aug 13, 2009)

CCE doesn't have any yet either!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15163074
> *Why Mr. Mailman do you torment me with your slow feet and the no bringing of the dvd to my door???
> *


x100 maybe tomorrow :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Sep 23 2009, 09:45 AM~15162204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 23 2009, 05:41 PM~15167525
> *x100 maybe tomorrow :dunno:
> *


cant wait


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15163074
> *Why Mr. Mailman do you torment me with your slow feet and the no bringing of the dvd to my door???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

BACHELOR PARTY GOING ON SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

GET @ LUCKY23 FOR INFO.ON DESIGNS UNLIMITED THREAD ON POST YOUR RIDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ITS GOING TO BE GOOD BRINGING ON OLD DAYS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Still no dvd if the mailman dont bring that shit tomorrow they gunna have a new meaning to GOING POSTAL :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:16 PM~15178278
> *Still no dvd if the mailman dont bring that shit tomorrow they gunna have a new meaning to GOING POSTAL  :biggrin:
> *


fo reals ima keepin a close eye on the mail box shotgun in hand rockin on my rocking chair just waiting :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bump for the best dvd's out right now!!!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Day 5 of my chronicle..the trek of my Roll'n Volume 14 from Arizona to the South West...Been checking the mailbox since Tuesday, it is now Friday. I am hoping to see the golden package in my mailbox when I arrive home. 

Dear Mr. Mailman,
Why do you attempt to torture me with the no bringing of my dvd?? Pick up your feet man! I can only hope to be relaxing watching my DVD that you have waiting for me upon my arrival today.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 25 2009, 02:00 PM~15185536
> *Day 5 of my chronicle..the trek of my Roll'n Volume 14 from Arizona to the South West...Been checking the mailbox since Tuesday, it is now Friday. I am hoping to see the golden package in my mailbox when I arrive home.
> 
> Dear Mr. Mailman,
> ...



I just got home and I had a nice surprise in my mailbox, just in time for the weekend! I shall be watching it this evening with a few cool beers uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got mine today half way thro watchin it sold 1 already lol looking good so far


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Jamal you really come thru......... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 21 2009, 10:04 PM~15149481
> *they are on the way!
> *


Mine FINALLY got here today  thaks for forgetting about me in the first shipment  LOL


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 25 2009, 02:52 PM~15185924
> *I just got home and I had a nice surprise in my mailbox, just in time for the weekend! I shall be watching it this evening with a few cool beers  uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good video, nice mixture of cruising and hopping. lol at the scene with the cop. It was nice to see how the midwest get's down.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

man i hear so much good stuff bout this video.makes me wanna buy one :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Sep 26 2009, 08:38 AM~15191845
> *man i hear so much good stuff bout this video.makes me wanna buy one :cheesy:
> *


SO WHY YOU HAVEN'T GOT ONE YET,I SEE CHICAGO ITS NOT COMING THRU :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im getting mine today from southside in houston :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 10:55 AM~15192484
> *im getting mine today from southside in houston :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 09:55 AM~15192484
> *im getting mine today from southside in houston :biggrin:
> *


not till monday.. bitch ass robert went out of town and didnt leave me money to get em... they at da post office still


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2009, 06:07 PM~15194831
> *not till monday.. bitch ass robert went out of town  and didnt leave me money to get em... they at da post office still
> *


oh pinchi robert!!! :angry: , bitch slap him 4 me when he comes back :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he just got back today... i reminded him..ill call you monday when i get em


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2009, 08:20 PM~15194895
> *he just got back today... i reminded him..ill call you monday when i get em
> *


save me one :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

`i got you homie


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

TTT got my copy :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

[/B]biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Sep 25 2009, 01:00 PM~15185536
> *Day 5 of my chronicle..the trek of my Roll'n Volume 14 from Arizona to the South West...Been checking the mailbox since Tuesday, it is now Friday. I am hoping to see the golden package in my mailbox when I arrive home.
> 
> Dear Mr. Mailman,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: this man funny


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL+Sep 25 2009, 03:00 PM~15185536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it was and Roll'N did an excellent job of showing it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin u didn't forget to send da dvd to ohio :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15212486
> *Wuzup rollin u didn't forget to send da dvd to ohio :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 806riderboy (Jan 9, 2009)

vol 14 off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I JUST WATCHED 13&14. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 29 2009, 10:05 PM~15224894
> *I JUST WATCHED 13&14. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: *soon 15?*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14965301
> *Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors!
> 
> 
> ...


IM GETTING THIS ONE...IM IN IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ROLL'N WHAT UP DOG...MEMBER WE WNT AND ATE AT THAT STEAKHOUSE AFTER THE ROSWELL SHOW..... YOU WENT TO MY SHOOT OU THERE, ANYWAYS NICE MEETING YOU


THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 07:46 AM~15238026
> *IM GETTING THIS ONE...IM IN IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ROLL'N WHAT UP DOG...MEMBER WE WNT AND ATE AT THAT STEAKHOUSE AFTER THE ROSWELL SHOW..... YOU WENT TO MY SHOOT OU THERE, ANYWAYS NICE MEETING YOU
> ...


*yeah i remember :uh: Mrs.B being real fascinated with me!! :0 Do you remember? :biggrin: It was coo hangin out with you guys and girls*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238911
> *yeah i remember :uh:  Mrs.B  being real fascinated with me!! :0  Do you remember? :biggrin: It was coo hangin out with you guys and girls
> *


LMAO...YOU SURE IT WASNT ME??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 09:40 AM~15238960
> *LMAO...YOU SURE IT WASNT ME???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Man! Here you go!*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 09:49 AM~15239060
> *Man! Here you go!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SHE LIKED ME BETTER LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










LOOK AT THE SPARKLE IN HER EYE ......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 10:00 AM~15239167
> *LOOKS LIKE SHE LIKED ME BETTER LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ANYWAY, IT WAS COOL KICKN IT MAN...YOUR A REAL COOL DUDE, WHO PUTS IT DOWN FOR LOWRIDING HOMIE...MUCH RESPECT...AND ILL SE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 10:04 AM~15239198
> *ANYWAY, IT WAS COOL KICKN IT MAN...YOUR A REAL COOL DUDE, WHO PUTS IT DOWN FOR LOWRIDING HOMIE...MUCH RESPECT...AND ILL SE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


*:biggrin: its all in fun! Thanks Homie! Same to you as well Homie! yes ill see you in vegas! right?*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 10:08 AM~15239231
> *:biggrin: its all in fun! Thanks Homie! Same to you as well Homie! yes ill see you in vegas! right?
> *


YES SIR ;0)


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ROLL'N 14.......HERE IS SOME ACTION SHOOTS FROM THE ROSWELL SHOW......MAKE SURE AND GET IT EVERYONE....SHIT IS GONNA BE BANGIN!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*you might have won her on this one.....lmao!!!!*











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 11:30 AM~15239388
> *you might have won her on this one.....lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'VE NEVER KNOWN YOU TO BE SHY!!!LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

can I get a copy?
how much I gotta send. paypal ready


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Roll'N iz tha #1 Factor N this lowrida game when it comes 2 tha videos. He always hooks a bro up with tha lates vidz.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

payment sent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Towne_@Oct 1 2009, 07:18 PM~15243426
> *Roll'N iz tha #1 Factor N this lowrida game when it comes 2 tha videos. He always hooks a bro up with tha lates vidz.
> *


x2 damn right!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 12:30 PM~15239388
> *you might have won her on this one.....lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao roll'n put it on hur?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

tight ass video :angry: :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

yeah rollin i got mine last monday .. it's great footage .. you going to KC this weekend?

 you already know!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2009, 03:22 AM~15236966
> *:biggrin: soon 15?
> *



PUT ME DOWN AS SOON AS IT HITS THE STREETS HOMIE.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Oct 2 2009, 08:44 AM~15247220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 2 2009, 06:44 AM~15247220
> *PUT ME DOWN AS SOON AS IT HITS THE STREETS HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15246187
> *yeah rollin i got mine last monday .. it's great footage ..  you going to KC this weekend?
> 
> you already know!
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SORRY TO TELL YOU, BUT I GUESS NOT ALL CHICAGO GIVES YOU ALL THE SUPPORT BUT SOME OF US . I GOT PRE ORDERS THAT HAVNT BEEN PICKED UP YET AND VOL 15 ITS AROUND THE CORNER.ITS BAD


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 3 2009, 11:17 AM~15257625
> *Hey! it goes that way sometimes! ill still continue to support Illinois as a state and all other lowriders all over the world! I would like to thank all the People that support me with the videos! and for those of you that don't hey its OK, maybe someday Huh?* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Whats up J...

Just finish watching the video.Mad props for doing what you do bro.You got some bad as cuts playing in the background big dawg.Cant wait for 15 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 3 2009, 12:17 PM~15257625
> *SORRY TO TELL YOU, BUT I GUESS NOT ALL CHICAGO GIVES YOU ALL THE SUPPORT BUT SOME OF US . I GOT PRE ORDERS THAT HAVNT BEEN PICKED UP YET AND VOL 15 ITS AROUND THE CORNER.ITS BAD
> *


*SolitoS picked up there 10 and I'm working on the order vol 15 .... * :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 3 2009, 08:16 PM~15258317
> *Hey! it goes that way sometimes! ill still continue to support Illinois as a state and all other lowriders all over the world! I would like to thank all the People that support me with the videos! and for those of you that don't hey its OK, maybe someday Huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good videos im waittin for Vol 15. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 5 2009, 10:49 AM~15271924
> *SolitoS picked up there 10 and I'm working on the order vol 15 ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Oct 5 2009, 04:21 PM~15275161
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Good videos im waittin for Vol 15. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 5 2009, 06:29 AM~15269957
> *Whats up J...
> 
> Just finish watching the video.Mad props for doing what you do bro.You got some bad as cuts playing in the background big dawg.Cant wait for 15  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 8 2009, 07:26 AM~15301143
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

